# Red River Shootout 2019 Kickoff - Jan 26, 2019 - Dallas TX



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

Red River Shootout 2019 Kickoff in Dallas Texas

Date: 01-26-2019

Location: 

Soundscape Car Audio
2833 Trinity Square Drive Suite 170
Carrollton, Texas 75006

Sounscape

Format is RRS (no IASCA this event). Details on format, classes and rules can be found here: Red River Shootout Sound Quality Showdown

Check in at 9am.

Judging starts at 10am. 

$30.00 entry fee.

Spread the word and if you are in the area come by and compete or check out some amazing SQ cars!!!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for this weekend!!


----------

